# Shower/Jacuzi/Tub Leak



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2008)

I am a second owner of a two-story home with a bathtub/Jacuzzi leak problem. This home was built about 1998 timeframe. My master bathroom tub is located on the second level and leaking in my kitchen ceiling. 
This is a bath/shower/Jacuzzi type tub. The only information I have about the tub is "Glasstek" The name is faded but I think this is the name/model. 
I am pretty sure the leak is coming from around the area below the faucets where the tile meets the tub. The tub almost looks like it should be installed flush below the surface instead of above the surface. I can't tell if it's rimless???? I have tried cleaning the area all the way around the tub where the wall meets the tub. I have grouted, silicone, re-grouted, silicone, etc. Nothing works! I hate to think of ripping the entire bathroom and bathtub out and starting with all new stuff but I'm out of answers. 
Do you have any suggestions or remedies? I appreciate your help


----------



## triple D (Nov 5, 2008)

If you fill the tub and let it sit for 10 min., then drain it, will it leak then? If so the problem is in the drain, maybe gasket to tub, or first glue joint. And if not, chances are high you will have to open wall and repair mixing valve or the pipe from there to shower head. What is on the wall behind shower head, hopefully a closet  Hopefully it is the drain, since it sounds like theres already some ceiling repair in the kitchen. Good luck, let us know what you find.....


----------

